
AT&T “You Will” Commercials are now 25 years old - swamp40
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2EgfkhC1eo
======
sp332
You've linked to the last few seconds of the video. You should delete the
time_continue part out of the URL.

~~~
DrScump
Scott fixed it since.

